# Is wife addictive to sex ?



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

As many of you know my wife wants to have sex with other guys if you haven't read my post before please do..to understand..please friends ! I know this sounds crazy n stupid of my part ..my wife genuinely doesn't plan I see no signs zero ..about leaving Me or doing this as a revenge..either I gave up at some point cause weeks have passed n still she has not had sex with other man .Please help me understand..I ask her today once more Are you addicted to sex ? Tell me if I satisfied you I make you have orgasm..Then why you still planning of meeting guys n having sex ..her Answer I just Want to experience other guys in bed am just curious??? She saids looking into my eyes don't worry love it's just sex I just can't get enough of it ??


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my wife wants to have sex with other guys if you haven't read my post before please do..to understand..please friends ! I know this sounds crazy n stupid of my part ..my wife genuinely doesn't plan I see no signs zero ..about leaving Me or doing this as a revenge..either I gave up at some point cause weeks have passed n still she has not had sex with other man .Please help me understand..I ask her today once more Are you addicted to sex ? Tell me if I satisfied you I make you have orgasm..Then why you still planning of meeting guys n having sex ..her Answer I just Want to experience other guys in bed am just curious??? She saids looking into my eyes don't worry love it's just sex I just can't get enough of it ??


She gave you the real response she wants you to believe she loves you 
There is a high chance the members here will not be able understand her and tell you to just get divorce , 
I would advise you again to look up swinging .
I would advise you to agree to go to a swinger club together not to take part but to test just how open you and she are to this life style, We went just out of be curious and found it very different so now we go once or twice a year .
People who have never been to swingers’ clubs often assume that this is a free-for-all where everyone can have sex with anyone at any time. But this is far from the truth. There are often more rules in the swinging community than there are in the more traditional parties. 

they have an etiquette that women are respected a lot more than your normal club . they don't grope, they do not touch a woman and if one did they would be asked to leave ,other etiquette includes that people should not cheat on their partner, remain faithful emotionally, not get too jealous, socialize with other people, and not do anything unsafe.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why are you still with her. She cares nothing for you.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Why are you still with her. She cares nothing for you.


 That is a very bold statement to make about two people you don't know , 
Camilla Parker bowels ended up with Charles even though he had many other lovers 

THE first part of you question is right and I too would ask him , but after driving away a poster yesterday 
it is not good to make statements we know nothing about , 
I or on one here can stand on the high ground and say their type relationship is the right one 
And what is right for us is right for everyone or should be , 

I am not having a go at you Diana JUST WE NEED TO stand back and except that others have the right to live their life differently to us and there are many ways to live happy ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

It seems to me that your wife has looked up this and she is interested to give it a try this 
is why I say to you to read up on swinging it is not for everyone and there are many different types of swingers 
I think the type she wants to try is more where she finds a single man and she is happy to give you the same open door, as most people don't want to watch their partner getting it on with another person , 

her form of swinging seems to be the lightest form of swinging ,
it is why I advise going to a club or go to a number of clubs, as In France we have live in the country biggest town near us has only 200k people living 
every small town of 10k has a swing club ,
but some ARE for us more for the hard swingers that are open to anything ,

Before you get involved in swinging, you and your partner need to be _absolutely sure_ about this. Ultimately, there can be no room for error where swinging is involved. If you start and realize that watching your partner have sex with someone else is something you can’t handle, it could permanently damage your relationship. 

What I don't like is your wife seems to have her mind made up that she is going to do this weather you like it or not ,
You need to have more conversations,

Swing with the right tools will keep you and her from falling in love with the other person as your wife said it is just sex , 

Swinging can mean different things to different people, . “And I think that’s really important to acknowledge, so do your research before jumping into anything.”

This research could mean visiting swinging forums or engaging in conversations with other swingers first to get an idea of expectations and possible issues. Often, people mistake swinging to be the same as polyamory, where a single party practices emotional and sexual relations with multiple people other than their significant other.

A word of warning Swinging is a joint effort, where the couple goes into swinging together, whether simply for pleasure or to improve their relationship. 
It can be a true test to your relationship or it can brake it, but all swingers that manage to get into it and happy in the lifestyle find a closeness that they never had,


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> That is a very bold statement to make about two people you don't know ,
> Camilla Parker bowels ended up with Charles even though he had many other lovers
> 
> THE first part of you question is right and I too would ask him , but after driving away a poster yesterday
> ...


Its very easy to say because she wouldn't be treating him so badly if she loved him or cared about him. She wouldn't want to do something that will hurt him so much. 
Charles situation is very different. He has always loved Camilla but wasn't allowed to marry her. He never loved Diana. A disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> It seems to me that your wife has looked up this and she is interested to give it a try this
> is why I say to you to read up on swinging it is not for everyone and there are many different types of swingers
> I think the type she wants to try is more where she finds a single man and she is happy to give you the same open door, as most people don't want to watch their partner getting it on with another person ,
> 
> ...


He doesn't want to live that way, its her who wants to commit adultery. I think we all know it will end in tears.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Its very easy to say because she wouldn't be treating him so badly if she loved him or cared about him. She wouldn't want to do something that will hurt him so much.
> Charles situation is very different. He has always loved Camilla but wasn't allowed to marry her. He never loved Diana. A disaster waiting to happen.


I am not going to hijack this topic by going into the C+C case but he had more very well know affairs than just his WIFE


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my wife wants to have sex with other guys if you haven't read my post before please do..to understand..please friends ! I know this sounds crazy n stupid of my part ..my wife genuinely doesn't plan I see no signs zero ..about leaving Me or doing this as a revenge..either I gave up at some point cause weeks have passed n still she has not had sex with other man .Please help me understand..I ask her today once more Are you addicted to sex ? Tell me if I satisfied you I make you have orgasm..Then why you still planning of meeting guys n having sex ..her Answer I just Want to experience other guys in bed am just curious??? She saids looking into my eyes don't worry love it's just sex I just can't get enough of it ??


Why are you creating a new thread to keep asking about this? Are you hoping for a different answer this time?

The answer is the same as last time dude. Your wife doesn’t respect you and isn’t in love with you.
Whether she plans on leaving you or not is irrelevant to the fact that she wants to **** other men and has no respect for you. 

Only a weak, pathetic cuckold of a man with no self-respect would ever allow this situation. If that’s the man you want to be, then carry on as you have been. 
If that’s not the man you want to be, then take control of this situation immediately and tell your wife that you will not share your wife and you will not tolerate ANY further discussion on the matter. Period. If she takes ANY action with another man, you will immediately throw her out and file for divorce. Period. If she wants to **** other men, it won’t be as your wife.

That’s it. It’s black and white at this point. And honestly, you should just divorce her immediately anyway for even suggesting other men. 
You can choose to be a strong, respectable man, or you can choose to be a weak, pathetic cuckold, suffering shamefully in a marriage with a wife who disrespects and emasculates you by giving herself to other men while using you for stability and comfort. 
Your call.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Same thing I said last time you asked.

Either be ok with sloppy seconds or get a divorce.

She’s going to do it, or already has, and there‘s nothing you can do about it.

Stop being a simp and get ahold of your life.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

the OP had more than one affair in his married life ,
his wife excepted him back and they made some type of loving relationship as he claims to love his wife and he posted here that she loves him and that this is going to be just sex so why can't she do much the same as he did before only this time he is been told before hand .

It seems to me that the OP wants to live by one set of rules and he thinks it had some type of power not to fall in love 
with his affair partners but his wife has not the same power . 

All the advice by posters that have never cheated in their life about standing up to her and divorce her does not count here as it is to a man that is trying to have one law for him and another for her . 

I agree very much with the last poster 
Either be ok with sloppy seconds or get a divorce.

we can call him a pathetic cuckold , but pathetic cuckold 's don't cheat and have affairs as far as I know ,
may be his wife is a pathetic cuckoldess or what ever the therm is but she now wants to find out for herself what he enjoyed , 

YOU made your bed 
what is good for the goose but the other way around this time


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Your wife wants something you do not and it is going to impact your relationship in a very serious way. It's really as simple as conflicting values and attitudes towards sex with other people. You feel your marriage should be monogamous while she doesn't. If that's the case you should probably consider divorce. Forcing this issue onto you is not loving you.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

frenchpaddy said:


> the OP had more than one affair in his married life ,
> his wife excepted him back and they made some type of loving relationship as he claims to love his wife and he posted here that she loves him and that this is going to be just sex so why can't she do much the same as he did before only this time he is been told before hand .
> 
> It seems to me that the OP wants to live by one set of rules and he thinks it had some type of power not to fall in love
> ...


As if this is real.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> the OP had more than one affair in his married life


I neglected to read this part. OP...I guess you reap what you sow applies here.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> She gave you the real response she wants you to believe she loves you
> There is a high chance the members here will not be able understand her and tell you to just get divorce ,
> I would advise you again to look up swinging .
> I would advise you to agree to go to a swinger club together not to take part but to test just how open you and she are to this life style, We went just out of be curious and found it very different so now we go once or twice a year .
> ...


Yeah those swingers in the swingers club are really good about not cheating on their partners……
Your alternate reality is really swell.
your advice not so much.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> Yeah those swingers in the swingers club are really good about not cheating on their partners……
> Your alternate reality is really swell.
> your advice not so much.


Swingers seldom cheat, and statistically do so at significantly lower rates than non-swingers. They're having sex with others with full knowledge and consent, and most do so together with other couples rather than alone.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

frenchpaddy said:


> It seems to me that your wife has looked up this and she is interested to give it a try this
> is why I say to you to read up on swinging it is not for everyone and there are many different types of swingers
> I think the type she wants to try is more where she finds a single man and she is happy to give you the same open door, as most people don't want to watch their partner getting it on with another person ,
> 
> ...


A bit of a double standard here dontcha think?

If a man were blatantly telling his wife he wanted to screw other women, people would be calling for his head on a platter. 

But since it's a woman wanting to try on some new schlong for size he should gladly escort her down to the ol' swingers club?

Is *SHE* even wanting to get into the swinging lifestyle or is she just wanting to bang some other guys? Those are two completely different concepts and not one in the same. 

As you state above, swinging is a joint activity - like doubles tennis. I'm not getting the impression she wants to explore 3somes and couple/couple and group sex with him. I'm getting the impression she wants to do this on her own and simply bang guys. She doesn't want him along holding her back. 

She simply doesn't care what he does or what he thinks about it. He is irrelevant to her.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

frenchpaddy said:


> It seems to me that your wife has looked up this and she is interested to give it a try this
> is why I say to you to read up on swinging it is not for everyone and there are many different types of swingers
> I think the type she wants to try is more where she finds a single man and she is happy to give you the same open door, as most people don't want to watch their partner getting it on with another person ,
> 
> ...


I just cannot wrap my head around doing this or accepting my wife doing this. Even if I were able to walk into a club, I would be overwhelmed with a wide range of negative emotions at the thought that my wife intentionally come to this place in the hopes of having sex with another man. I myself could have every woman in there lusting over me and I wouldn't be excited in the least.

I am seriously trying to think of how this could possibly benefit a married couple in anyway, but just can't see it.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

People often try to excuse bad behavior as an addiction or some other kind of illness. Sex and porn being one of the biggies. 

People often want something to be an "illness" because we think we can treat and cure illnesses where as bad behavior and bad character can't. 

That being said, I see it this way - an addiction is a behavior out of the individual's control. 

Since she supposedly has not screwed anyone as of yet and she is talking to you about it - it is not an addiction IMHO.

If it were some kind of addiction or compulsion, she would have already been doing it and she wouldn't be trying to get your buy-in. 

So IMHO this is not an addiction, she simply wants to screw other guys but wants to keep you around for the time being so you can help pay for the rent and utilities and help put away the dishes and the laundry until she finds someone that will take her full time that she would prefer to be with. 

When she finds that guy, she will pack her bags and be gone within a matter of days. 

Your choice in all of this is at what level you want to be a part of. 

Do you put her foot down and say no! in which case she will simply sneak off and cheat on the down low until she decides it's time to bounce.

Or do you give your blessings and watch her get all dressed up and paint her nails and squeeze into her little black cocktail dress to go off on her dates and crawl into your bed at 5 in the morning with other dude's gunk dripping out of her and you wash her semen stained underwear the next day, until she asks you to help her load the moving truck to move in with her next guy?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my wife wants to have sex with other guys if you haven't read my post before please do..to understand..please friends ! I know this sounds crazy n stupid of my part ..my wife genuinely doesn't plan I see no signs zero ..about leaving Me or doing this as a revenge..either I gave up at some point cause weeks have passed n still she has not had sex with other man .Please help me understand..I ask her today once more Are you addicted to sex ? Tell me if I satisfied you I make you have orgasm..Then why you still planning of meeting guys n having sex ..her Answer I just Want to experience other guys in bed am just curious??? She saids looking into my eyes don't worry love it's just sex I just can't get enough of it ??



At this juncture in time, what is it that you want? why are you so concerned about trying to understand? what will it do if you get to "understand"?

so, let's suppose that you now "understand", will it make it more palatable for you to get the sloppy seconds that you are going to get? will it make you happy to get the mind movies when you know that your wife is out there (or in your own bed) being screwed by some dude? Will it make you get better erections?

Why does it matter to you the reasons why she wants to screw other dudes? I ask because in reality it shouldn't matter. You're either OK with it, or you are not, that's ALL IT MATTERS.

Your are OK with it, then enjoy the hard-ons, the sloppy seconds and that's that.
You are not OK with it, then grab your balls, get your manhood back and ditch her for someone that will want to be monogamous.

It's all that simple, no need for chasing your tail on a tailspin.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Married but Happy said:


> Swingers seldom cheat, and statistically do so at significantly lower rates than non-swingers. They're having sex with others with full knowledge and consent, and most do so together with other couples rather than alone.


Agreed. Why would you need to cheat when both you and your partner are open about having and enjoying sex. The 2 couples I know who swing are married 30+ years and really only started later in their marriages.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> A bit of a double standard here dontcha think?
> 
> If a man were blatantly telling his wife he wanted to screw other women, people would be calling for his head on a platter.
> 
> ...


First of all the husband cheated on his wife many times , and with more than one woman .
there are many ways to swing , I would advise you to look it up if you wish to talk about it that way you would be better informed , and I say that with respect and I have not the time to explain all the types and what goes on 



ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I just cannot wrap my head around doing this or accepting my wife doing this. Even if I were able to walk into a club, I would be overwhelmed with a wide range of negative emotions at the thought that my wife intentionally come to this place in the hopes of having sex with another man. I myself could have every woman in there lusting over me and I wouldn't be excited in the least.
> 
> I am seriously trying to think of how this could possibly benefit a married couple in anyway, but just can't see it.


going to a club is one thing and the clubs in France or at least the ones I know of there are so much other things going on you might not even think it was a swing club , not even called a swing club , but privet club 

and no one expects you or any person to do any thing as any thing that people do there is with consent 
I have nothing against what two Consenting adults do in privet


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

frenchpaddy said:


> First of all the husband cheated on his wife many times , and with more than one woman .
> there are many ways to swing , I would advise you to look it up if you wish to talk about it that way you would be better informed , and I say that with respect and I have not the time to explain all the types and what goes on


I was in the swinging lifestyle for almost 10 years and have been in a wide variety of on as well as off-premise clubs and hotel take-overs have attended conventions and parties in a number of different states across the country. 

And I while I was active in the lifestyle, I was very active on swinging forums and blogs etc so I have had many discussions with countless active swingers all across the country.

I am very well informed on how the swinging community works and it is that first hand involvement and experience for which I say that this is not a swinging issue and neither she nor he have expressed any interest in actually participating in that lifestyle. 

She simply wants to hook up with other dudes and doesn't really care what he does. 

His prior infidelity really has no bearing on that other than to perhaps embolden her to make no bones about the fact she wants to get some strange.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> I was in the swinging lifestyle for almost 10 years and have been in a wide variety of on as well as off-premise clubs and hotel take-overs have attended conventions and parties in a number of different states across the country.
> 
> And I while I was active in the lifestyle, I was very active on swinging forums and blogs etc so I have had many discussions with countless active swingers all across the country.
> 
> ...


yes but he did say she would get feelings if he had affairs with out getting feelings and stayed with his wife then it is the same for her or is he the type that wants to have his fun but not her


----------



## Moenia90 (7 mo ago)

DudeInProgress said:


> Why are you creating a new thread to keep asking about this? Are you hoping for a different answer this time?
> 
> The answer is the same as last time dude. Your wife doesn’t respect you and isn’t in love with you.
> Whether she plans on leaving you or not is irrelevant to the fact that she wants to **** other men and has no respect for you.
> ...


I get it thanks to all please please please please..WHAT ARE THE CHANCES SHE SAYS SHE WILL NEVER CHANGE BUT what will happen once she's starts going out to bars to eat then to have sex with guys can her emotions change towards me can that other attention get to her ..she tells me I satisfy her so much then why be in bec with others


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Moenia90 said:


> I get it thanks to all please please please please..WHAT ARE THE CHANCES SHE SAYS SHE WILL NEVER CHANGE BUT what will happen once she's starts going out to bars to eat then to have sex with guys can her emotions change towards me can that other attention get to her ..she tells me I satisfy her so much then why be in bec with others


At this point, you can’t be serious. 
and if you are, you’re not helpable.
I’m out.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Moenia90 said:


> I get it thanks to all please please please please..WHAT ARE THE CHANCES SHE SAYS SHE WILL NEVER CHANGE BUT what will happen once she's starts going out to bars to eat then to have sex with guys can her emotions change towards me can that other attention get to her ..she tells me I satisfy her so much then why be in bec with others


No one is in better place to answer this question than yourself, You have had relationships in the past how did that go ,
Did your emotions change towards her? Did you fall in love with them ? Did you make it clear it was just sex only? There is no one here that can say with 100% that your wife or you will not fall for someone it could be at the hair dressers out shopping or walking out to the bin , 
The fact she seem to want to dress up go out to pick up guys is worrying as how you have said it she will be meeting people looking for one night stands and she will be meeting men looking for relationships 

If you draw from your past I think your in a better place to respond to this question than us you know your wife best 
you have had this type relationship with other women , you can give her advice on how you managed to chart your way around this when you tried the same WHILE YOU HELP HER TO PICK OUT THE DRESS AND LINGERIE SHE will put zip her up and drop her off at the bar , 

She has made up her mind , 
as others have told you there is only one of two things you can do now stay with her and dress her for going out or divorce 

KEEP us informed in a few months how it is going one way or the other


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Moenia90 said:


> I get it thanks to all please please please please..WHAT ARE THE CHANCES SHE SAYS SHE WILL NEVER CHANGE BUT what will happen once she's starts going out to bars to eat then to have sex with guys can her emotions change towards me can that other attention get to her ..she tells me I satisfy her so much then why be in bec with others


What are you really, 15 yrs old?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> People often want something to be an "illness" because we think we can treat and cure illnesses where as bad behavior and bad character can't.


A big component of it is lack of responsibility.

I’m addicted and it’s an illness = no accountability or responsibility because it’s not my fault as I’m a victim to this illness.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> At this juncture in time, what is it that you want? why are you so concerned about trying to understand? what will it do if you get to "understand"?
> 
> so, let's suppose that you now "understand", will it make it more palatable for you to get the sloppy seconds that you are going to get? will it make you happy to get the mind movies when you know that your wife is out there (or in your own bed) being screwed by some dude? Will it make you get better erections?
> 
> ...


Now he's just dragging it all out.

Do something either way.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Moenia90 Your wife is not capable of being in a faithful marriage.

Would, for example, Walmart or Target offer a job as a Theft Prevention Officer to someone who had been diagnosed as a kleptomaniac? 

Of course not. So why would your wife marry if she can't, to put it plainly, keep her legs together?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

No your wife is not addicted to sex. What a daft question.

As I understand things, you have cheated on her 3 times during the course of your 20 year marriage. She found out about 1 of your affairs & foolishly took you back. She still doesn't know about the other 2 affairs so you are lying by omission to her every day that she thinks you only cheated once. 

You Admit you took her for granted. I can only imagine how worthless & unattractive you made her feel over the years. She needs some validation in her a life & probably wants to claim a little of her self esteem & power back by proving to herself that men still find her attractive even if her own husband can't treat her with respect & dignity.

Now she is telling you to your face that she would like to experience some of the "strange" that you got behind her back, without telling her. She's being up front whereas you continue to be deceitful . At this point it's not about her not loving you & it's probably not all about revenge, although that is probably in there too. You did something that she hasn't done & she's trying to figure out why, what was the allure for you? To understand why you did what you did, she wants to do it too.

So if you were allowed to break your marital vows & sleep with other women, why can't she sleep with other men? Whoever on here suggested that you two consider swinging, may be on to something. Monogomy isn't something you seem to be into so why not? Unless it's that old double standard -- you're a man so it's OK but she's a woman so she must be more virtuous. Perhaps you need to learn more about something called the w h 0 r e / Madonna complex because there might be a little of that going on.

Whether her feelings toward you change after she has sex with other men, only time & experience will tell. They might change. She might very well find somebody who is better in bed than you are who treats her more kindly. 

I supposed if you are really against her learning what it is like to have sex outside your marriage, the way you did, that at the very least you need to step up & become the best husband every -- romantic, attentive & generous. Your screws ups caused this mess. What are you willing to do -- DO, not just say -- to fix it? How can you help her feel beautiful, desired & sexy again? You took that away from her by cheating on her & taking her for granted. 

@MattMatt -- the wife is fully capable of being faithful. She has been faithful for the whole marriage while @Moenia90 has been catting around, shredding his vows regularly. She's not the one with the problem with fidelity -- he is.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my wife wants to have sex with other guys if you haven't read my post before please do..to understand..please friends ! I know this sounds crazy n stupid of my part ..my wife genuinely doesn't plan I see no signs zero ..about leaving Me or doing this as a revenge..either I gave up at some point cause weeks have passed n still she has not had sex with other man .Please help me understand..I ask her today once more Are you addicted to sex ? Tell me if I satisfied you I make you have orgasm..Then why you still planning of meeting guys n having sex ..her Answer I just Want to experience other guys in bed am just curious??? She saids looking into my eyes don't worry love it's just sex I just can't get enough of it ??


I answered you in your other thread.
If you continue on this way, than you have the wife you deserve.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Moenia90 said:


> As many of you know my wife wants to have sex with other guys if you haven't read my post before please do..to understand..please friends ! I know this sounds crazy n stupid of my part ..my wife genuinely doesn't plan I see no signs zero ..about leaving Me or doing this as a revenge..either I gave up at some point cause weeks have passed n still she has not had sex with other man .Please help me understand..I ask her today once more Are you addicted to sex ? Tell me if I satisfied you I make you have orgasm..Then why you still planning of meeting guys n having sex ..her Answer I just Want to experience other guys in bed am just curious??? She saids looking into my eyes don't worry love it's just sex I just can't get enough of it ??


Oh please...


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

These threads just can’t be real. Besides for shaking my head I’m done with this sick chit …


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

D0nnivain said:


> No your wife is not addicted to sex. What a daft question.
> 
> As I understand things, you have cheated on her 3 times during the course of your 20 year marriage. She found out about 1 of your affairs & foolishly took you back. She still doesn't know about the other 2 affairs so you are lying by omission to her every day that she thinks you only cheated once.
> 
> ...


The only thing OP has is (blank) so I don't get banned.


----------

